# Adding TrueOS to FreeBSD Bootloader



## jstln (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi.
My machine is a 64bit with GPT partition table and NO UEFI support.
I created 50GB partition and gave it to trueos in install. the installation create a zpool and all it wanted on that automatically.
Now is there a way to add TrueOS entry to FreeBSD boot loader which is installed on the next partition?


----------

